# Canon buy back program....



## GANGGREEN (Mar 29, 2019)

I currently have a 60D and I'm considering upgrading to either the 80D or a 7Dmiii (assuming that the 7d is still scheduled for another upgrade) and I was curious if Canon still offers a buyback program.  I know that in the past they'd give you credit even for broken cameras that you turned in and I just so happen to have one lying around.  Is the credit good even on refurbished models and if so, does anyone know what the amount of credit is or where to find information on the Canon website?


----------



## Dao (Mar 29, 2019)

I am not sure about the buy back problem.   But Canon used to have a Canon Royalty Program for Canon camera user to trade in their Canon DSLR or SLR (at one point) in good or non-working condition.  After the trade-in, you get a additional % discount on the refurbished equipment.  I traded in a EOS film camera and got my 7D awhile back with that program.  But I thought that program is gone.


----------



## Overread (Mar 29, 2019)

There aren't even solid rumours not one caught "in the wild" of any potential 7DMIII - and with no news from Canon that might mean even if there is one coming it is still going to be many many months off any launch.


----------



## GANGGREEN (Mar 30, 2019)

Yeah, doesn't seem to be any confirmation of a 90D either, so I'll likely just purchase an 80D, which I think will satisfy my needs and desires well enough.  Thanks for the responses.


----------

